# Compatability of N. Brichardi and N. Lelupi in 55g?



## mariocirignani (Dec 4, 2015)

Setting up A 55G. Questions:

1. Will N. Brichardi and N. Lelupi in 55g work? If so, how many of each? (The Brett Harrington species article says yes).
2. Presuming yes to number 1, could I also add some Julies? if yes, which type?

All thoughts welcome.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

It's always best to never say never. However, given my limited experience with brichardi complex (that being N. pulcher), I wouldn't expect anything else in a 55g to be happy once the brichardi start to set up and clear house. I am not familiar with the article you referenced, but I feel it's best to be cautious with brichardi complex in something as small as 55g. As beautiful as they are, I've watched my N. pulcher be absolutely demonic about claiming space and from what I have read brichardi are no different.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

This is the article mentioned by the OP. To me the article is saying that it's theoretically possible to keep selected species with N. Brichardi under very limited circumstances if you're lucky. In other words, the odds are stacked heavily against it working.


----------



## mariocirignani (Dec 4, 2015)

You guys are the best. The phrase "in theory" has never been comforting. Looks like its a N. Brichardi only tank. In my 55g, how many may I keep? Are there varieties that are better looking then others? Many thanks.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

The usual advice (it's the usual because it's likely to work) is to get 6 juvies and wait for a pair to form. The others will either get killed off or need to be netted out and sold or put into another tank.

The variety you choose may end up being determined by what's available.


----------



## mariocirignani (Dec 4, 2015)

So, and excuse my naivety, in a 55 gal, I end up with one pair? Plus any offspring? Not the thrilling active tank I was hoping for.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

You'll end up with one pair initially but they'll breed and the offspring will stay in with them. Eventually you'll have too many fish. The way brichardi keep their offspring around to help raise subsequent fry is one of the most amazing thing about them.


----------



## mariocirignani (Dec 4, 2015)

Thats the answer I was hoping for. Is there a variety I should seek out?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

The Kambwimba (Daffodil) look especially nice IMO.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

mariocirignani said:


> So, and excuse my naivety, in a 55 gal, I end up with one pair? Plus any offspring? Not the thrilling active tank I was hoping for.


I have the daffodil N. pulcher and find them beautiful. Pics don't really do them justice.

In the beginning, when you are down to just the pair and before a spawn, the tank can seem pretty dead empty. If you go in willing to be patient and accept the delayed gratification of a full tank of fish, the pay off is worth it. But there will be a phase when you may feel like you're keeping a tank of wet rocks instead of fish.

As zimmy mentioned, be prepared to watch ostracized fish be stressed/beaten to death or have a tank ready so you can net and remove them for rehoming. If you're going to be netting and rehoming, you may want to consider keeping your hardscape fairly low-key to limit hiding spaces and make it easier to move the net around or section off spaces of the tank. Your netting skills will have leveled up several times by the time the process is over.


----------



## mariocirignani (Dec 4, 2015)

Excellent info. The fish are gorgeous. The issue for me at this point seems to be the re-homing aspect. I presume my local fish shop would be pleased to adopt some. The advice on keeping my aquascaping to the minimum is well taken.


----------



## jarshoemaker (Jan 4, 2016)

I have them in my 55. I have a ton of rock work with fairly distinct territories. I also started them all together when they were about 1/4 - 1/2 inch long. I started out with 10 Brichardi and 4 Lelupi. I now have 5 and 2. I seem to have one male brichardi that has developed a bond with 2 females. I'm not sure if he breeds with both, but the three of them definitely guard the fry from the remaining rest of the fish on the left side of the tank. The other two brichardi occupy the middle of the tank though no breeding activity has occurred. The lelupi occupy the far right and have had one brood and I feel confident that the female is sitting on another clutch right now. No idea how long I'll be able to maintain this, but they have been doing just fine at this number for about 6 months.


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

I will whole heartedly agree with the above "in theory" and "never say never" comments above...now for my personal experience:

I was able to keep 2 breeding pair of N. Helianthus Sunflower Brichardi in a 30g long (36L x 12W x 18T) for a few years along with offspring, sporadically selling off fry. I did loose a few adults in this tank over the 5 years due to aggression but was able to "upset" the tank enough with a cleaning & redecorating to introduce a new male or female when necessary. This was a VERY active tank at all times and looking back was not an idea conditions as it was my 1st real attempt at keeping Lake Tanganyika species.

I was able to take some of my tank raise fry and successfully house them for a few years with N. Cylindricus but both species were in the same tank from 3/4" fry to adulthood. I did not have any breeding activity with either species in this tank. I've also stocked my 75g Tanganyika "community" tank with tank raised offspring. Again, starting from 3/4" fry on ALL species I have somewhat successfully housed N. Tretocephalus, N. Helianthus, J. Ornatus, & Temporalis Shellys together for 2 years now. The tank has a full depth 3D background, LOTS of rock, driftwood & plant structure. About every 6 mo. I'll do a good cleaning & redecorating and the fish will all swim in the open for about 4 mo. before starting to bed back down, then small aggression issues start to show.

It takes some time to do but when raised together Brichardi-type can be house with similar sized fish but realize that it won't be a "set it and forget it" type tank.


----------

